# Flex Tank



## codeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone here have a Flex Tank? Could you post photos or a video of how you seal off the wine (headspace) from air when a tank is less than 100% full.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2015)

A good deal of the FlexTanks are meant to be filled so you get a smaller amount of headspace. Some have a floating seal so they can act as a variable capacity tank. If you look through their site you can probably see how the seal is made (but they just recently reworked the site). I have a number of 70 and 200 gallon tanks, but keep them full. The new 200 gallon tanks I have utulize a concave shaped lid which really cuts the headspace down a lot.


----------

